# pařízek



## artimedoros49

Hi
...sedl si na *pařízek*, (Broučci)

I have not been able to find the meaning of the above word anywhere. 
I am guessing that it may be the diminutive of *pařez *(tree-stump). Could anyone help me out please?

Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi artimedoros, happy new year
You are right, it is indeed a diminutive of pařez/tree stump.


----------



## artimedoros49

Best wishes to you, too, Mori. And thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ilocas2

The word pařízek can also mean bad, weird cutlet

pa + řízek (cutlet) - pařízek


----------

